# Pros and con's of coming off gear after 3 years of use?



## caedus (Mar 16, 2014)

So I started out on the 400 milligrams of testosterone cypionate per week about two and a half years ago approaching 3 years now, I used to fiddle between two and four hundred milligrams a week for my first year. I would always go to the gym at least 5 days a week and my workouts were spot on! I continued my excellent work ethic during the second year and up the dose to about 600 milligrams a week and also started using three to four hundred milligrams a week of deca. Again my workouts were spot on my protein intake was spot on in my nutrition was okay but not great. Now I'm back to running 400 milligrams a week and working out like a champ. I started off as a sloppy 260 pound man and now I am a beast of a powerlifting giant three hundred and forty pound man. I am thinking about going off steroids for a few months to try and balance my hormones but I will add that all of my blood work has come back good throughout these years. I have tested my blood levels every 3 months and my test levels were sitting right about 650 to 1300 depending on when my last shot was, but I'm guessing even with the steroid injections I'm sitting around 600- 800 on my total testosterone count... I'm wondering if it would be a great benefit to taking a break after all this time or just cruising on like a hundred milligrams a week for 3 or 4 months. I do not compete and I already have two children so I'm not too worried about the infertility thing but I'm thinking if I ever want to cut back down to a solid 260 I may have to come off the juice for a bit. I am just curious about the pros and cons of coming off steroids after this long of time. Any and all advice would be greatly appreciated.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Mar 17, 2014)

Copy & paste this in the anabolic zone for more views and responses.


----------

